

Subversion: LDAP integration using Apache - ssuravarapu
http://www.suryasuravarapu.com/2009/05/subversion-ldap-integration-using-apache.html

======
jong
Good article. Can you give a use case where using ldap+apache is useful?
Single signon? I've used ldap and apache as separate products but not together
and trying to understand where this might be relevant.

Thanks

~~~
0x47
We use it where I work for access control. We define groups in
ActiveDirectory(LDAP) which are then specified for each subversion repository.
It works fairly well for this except there is no fine control. You can only
specify access or no access, not read only or something like that.

~~~
ssuravarapu
can you elaborate the finer control aspect?

------
mpk
This is a system administration HOWTO, not news.

~~~
jong
here are some more <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=606506>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=606892>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=606842>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=606363>

May be you should go to each post you think is not news and post 'This is a
_____, not news'.

------
c00p3r
rpmbuild --rebuild
[http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/developme...](http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/development/source/SRPMS/mod_authz_ldap-0.26-12.src.rpm)

